# Introducing...



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

They're both gorgeous


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow, all the way from London? Sounds expensive! I'm meant to be getting a rescue Syrian from the RSPCA Rochdale today but the flipping snow has left me stranded at home.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

............


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd be interested to see a picture of this shed, seems like a mary poppins bag.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

............


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> What and how do you mean?


Have u not seen mary poppins? Where her bag looks average sized but can fit absolutely everything in it?

And I mean as you seen to fit a lot of animals into this shed.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Can't see the pics


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

I cant see the pics either.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> I have seen Mary Poppins, never noticed her bag though
> 
> It's a 6 x 4 shed, and I have 8 hamsters and 3 gerbils in it. It's a bit of a squash at the moment, as the 2 newbies are in bin cages, but that's only until I manage to make them other cages. Otherwise they all fit in fine.


Woah, my rats play pen (with their cage inside it...) is 5x5 and I honestly feel it's way too small!!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> I have seen Mary Poppins, never noticed her bag though
> 
> It's a 6 x 4 shed, and I have 8 hamsters and 3 gerbils in it. It's a bit of a squash at the moment, as the 2 newbies are in bin cages, but that's only until I manage to make them other cages. Otherwise they all fit in fine.


do you have any pictures of it? as im fascinated as to how you fit 11 cages inside it


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...........


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> Not on me, no, and its too dark and wet to take some now. 6 x 4 is quite a size, I have enough space for hammies, gerbs and me in there, and their all in above recommended sized cages. Dwarfs are all in 30" long cages, Syrians in 3ft vivariums. Gerbs in a 34/35" glass tank. All their stuff is in there too, only thing that isn't is the huge aubiose sacks and rabbit hays. I've also got all Meg's agility equipment I made her in there. It's amazing what you can fit in if you try!:cornut:


But how do they have space to run about when you let them out?? Even if you have all cages on shelves and you sat down there must be barely any room left??

I gotta see this.... Piccies needed asap!!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

I cant see your new hammies, only red crosses?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..........


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm not having a go here, just sharing a cautionary tale. When you have one out running around on the floor and you're distracted seeing to another please be careful!!! Having accidentally stepped on and killed our poor little gerbil, Maggie, I've never forgiven myself... it was incredibly traumatic. Always keep a close watch on and give your full attention to any animal that is out when you're standing/walking around


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..........


----------



## lougarry (Aug 17, 2011)

Not sure why people are being so snotty. I have 9 hamsters - all in spacious cages - in a small box room, and I am about to rearrange so my 5 rats can go in there too. It just requires some thought and ingenuity.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...........


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

When I reserved my RSPCA hamster I had to send them photos of accommodation etc so I doubt many rescue centres would let you adopt a hamster given that you haven't got their cages ready and are putting them outside in a shed, albeit heated and insulated as you say. Most rescue associations are stricter in home checking than a lot of breeders/pet shops.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> That's why I wouldn't go to a rescue, they are way to strict, bordering on over the top. My rabbits have a 6 x 2 cage and a 10 x 6 run, but that wouldn't be good enough either. They'd deny a hamster a brilliant home, because the owner wants to keep it in a bin cage, which many times are used due to giving more space than a actual cage? Plenty of owners use bin cages and are actively encouraged to do so. Snotty and snobby attitude in the extreme. I did have the cages ready, the night before in fact, so they could be put straight in to settle. As to the shed, well plenty of hamster breeders keep them in sheds, which provided their heated and insulated are fine.
> 
> Mind, I'm surprised its the RSPCA being so strict, as you know the friend I have who had one rat, who I copied from? The reason she had one rat was due to getting it from a RSPCA centre - who told her it was fine to keep it on its own.


I'd hardly call strict rehoming regulations snotty and snobby. But what were their reasons for your rabbit housing not being good enough? Or are you just saying that?
As for adopting out a lone rat, ever think it could be that the poor mite had been bought and kept alone, never able to develop social skills, so destined to be lonely for the rest of its life because it doesn't know How to be in a group as they should be?

And bin cages don't automatically have more space- not if you buy a good Big cage.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

............


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> I don't want a shop bought cage, I make them so I can have them how I want.
> 
> Going by how they are with other things, if they won't let a hamster be in a bin cage, they wouldn't be happy with my rabbit setup either.
> 
> Nope, my friend said they were just letting people take one if that's what they wanted, it wasn't just hers. Maybe it was just that centre, I don't know.


RSPCA don't know what there doing! If that were my RSPCA I'd soon go down and set them straight! No good knowledgable rescue would rehome rats alone. This RSPCA need setting straight. As you know Laura it is not providing a rats natural living enviroment to be housed alone! I hate it when people know rats shouldn't be housed alone yet carry on with one lone rat.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> I don't want a shop bought cage, I make them so I can have them how I want.
> 
> Going by how they are with other things, if they won't let a hamster be in a bin cage, they wouldn't be happy with my rabbit setup either.
> 
> Nope, my friend said they were just letting people take one if that's what they wanted, it wasn't just hers. Maybe it was just that centre, I don't know.


Again you're missing the point! You Can buy big enough cages that are way bigger than a bin cage can be. And chances are there would be les chance of it chewing its way out than in a poorly thought out bin cage...
I'm not against bin cages btw- I'm planning on making some for the hammies in college, before you assume that!
It would just be that one centre then, because there ain't a chance in hell the other rodent rehoming ones I've heard of would do that. But then, was this what your friend told you or could she have done the same as you did to [email protected] when getting one rat? Because that's shocking that the RSPCA would unnecessarily rehome a lone rat when even [email protected] most often won't.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.........,,,,,


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Yes you can buy cages bigge than bins, but their quite pricey, so if someone can't afford it, instead of squashing one into a too small cage, they can just buy a bin for a tenner.


true, but then again pets shouldn't be an instant gratification. you should be willing to save up for the equipment etc... before i got my first rabbit i was saving pocket money for a good 6+months to buy her the indoor hutch, and eventually the outdoor run... the rabbit i got to pick as my birthday present (not a surprise i might add) but it was almost 8 months after my birthday because i had to save to get her all her stuff!



Wobbles said:


> I do think though it's a tad ridiculous that a rescue would prevent a hamster getting a good home simply as its to be housed in a bin. It's a thousand times better than Rotastak or habitrail.


again, true. but being better than a crap cage that most petshop staff dont want to sell isn't really a huge plus is it?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...........


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, I Googled 4 x 6 sheds, they look a _lot_ smaller than I thought they would be in my head, must be quite ummmm, 'cosy' inside with all the insulation ::

What sort of heating do you have? Isn't it a fire risk with cages full of combustible material in such close proximity?


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

I can't see the original photos? 



Wobbles said:


> That's why I wouldn't go to *a rescue*, they are way to strict, bordering on over the top....They'd deny a hamster a brilliant home, because the owner wants to keep it in a bin cage, which many times are used due to giving more space than a actual cage?... .


Please don't generalise about rescue. Rescues will have different policies and it's a mistake to think because one acted in a certain way so would all others. If you've not matched one, doesn't mean you won't match all.

I've rehomed a hybrid hammy to a large bin cage, he was happy - well looked after, by a knowledgeable owner that kept track of his diabetes after it developed until it sadly got the better of him. I'd never rehome to modular systems unless they were attached to something decent but bin cages should be judged on individual merit IMO.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I think you calling rescue organisations snotty & snobby shows great immaturity. They have guidelines to accommodation to protect the interests of the animals they rehome. Most of these animals have had enough s**t in their short lives already and therefore the task to find them the best home possible is a serious one. The rescue organisation wants it to be their forever home, not just a home for a few short months until the new owner gets bored or decides that that particular breed is not for them. Therefore proof of sensible accommodation and a knowledge of the breed concerned is invaluable. 
It's wrong that people know they would fail a rescue home check yet are still able to go get an animal from another source as easy as 123. And I suppose whilst this situation carries on the rescue centres will be full to overflowing with unwanted pets.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

wobble, rescues WILL rehome to bin cages, all you are going on is jordans comments, i think jordan was a little confused as to what a bin cage actually is.

unless you know for a fact that a rescue wouldnt have rehomed to you, then i will tell you once again, quite whinging.
however, im sure we would all love to see pictures of your shed set up, its not dark outside now :wink:


----------



## lougarry (Aug 17, 2011)

A large bin cage is an excellent home for a hamster :thumbup1:

I would actually agree that some rescue organisations can be too strict for even very good homes to get past their vetting procedures. The first GSD breed rescue I approached wouldn't let us home any of their dogs because we had children under 8. The second did not take a blanket approach but looked at each dog and each prospective home on its own merits. They saw that our children had been brought up to respect our pets and knew of a dog who'd done very well in a foster home with a 7 year old autistic child. They matched us with her and we've all been very happy.

I realise that rescues have guidelines and I admire what they do, especially those that are run entirely by volunteers. But by being completely inflexible they may rule out some of the best homes with the most love to give, who will then go to a breeder, leaving needy dogs in kennels.

Anyway, bit of a tangent, but I really can't see the issue with a well-made, spacious bin cage!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> That's why I wouldn't go to a rescue, they are way to strict, bordering on over the top. *My rabbits have a 6 x 2 cage and a 10 x 6 run, but that wouldn't be good enough either*. *They'd deny a hamster a brilliant home, because the owner wants to keep it in a bin cage, which many times are used due to giving more space than a actual cage? Plenty of owners use bin cages and are actively encouraged to do so. Snotty and snobby attitude in the extreme. *I did have the cages ready, the night before in fact, so they could be put straight in to settle. As to the shed, well *plenty of hamster breeders keep them in sheds*, which provided their heated and insulated are fine.
> 
> Mind, I'm surprised its the RSPCA being so strict, as you know the friend I have who had one rat, who I copied from? The reason she had one rat was due to getting it from a RSPCA centre - who told her it was fine to keep it on its own.


1) Your rabbits are from breeders, aren't they? So, you have no clue about whether you'd pass a homecheck. For the record, you probably would, assuming it's all secure and safe for them.

2) Where's the evidence for this denying homes due to bin cages? I'm sure there are other factors coming into that.

I help with rabbit homechecking at my local rescue, and we look at more than the setup. We like to get a feel for adopters, and ensure they will meet ALL of the rabbits' needs. We make sure they're with appropriate vets, that they understand about vaccs, diet, health issues etc.

I'm sure the same would apply if we were to rehome hamsters (which we don't).

3) And now onto my 3rd point. You keep your hammies outside in a small shed. It's the same size as my rabbit setup which I have taken great lengths to improve, spacewise, but it's still a squeeze with one small hutch inside it. I cannot imagine how 11 large cages would ever fit in it 

Also, I think you'll find the whole 'breeders house them like this' would be the first reason for a rescue to turn you down. Breeding is not something we in any way promote, but that comment indicates a blase attitude to the whole situation.

Sorry if that makes me 'snotty' or indeed 'snobby'. 


Lil Miss said:


> wobble, rescues WILL rehome to bin cages, all you are going on is jordans comments, i think jordan was a little confused as to what a bin cage actually is.
> 
> unless you know for a fact that a rescue wouldnt have rehomed to you, then i will tell you once again, quite whinging.
> however, im sure we would all love to see pictures of your shed set up, its not dark outside now :wink:


Yes, I must admit I didn't know what a bin cage was in your last thread. I got my facts wrong and for that, I apologise.

However, that is not to say I suddenly regard you as a responsible pet owner.

Now, can we see pictures of this fantastic insulated shed setup, please?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

............


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

maybe you should go get pictures while its still light out, else people may start to think you have something to hide


----------



## lougarry (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, some of you people are pretty rude


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

lougarry said:


> Wow, some of you people are pretty rude


Considering the background knowledge may people on here have, I think they've been remarkably patient & restrained


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Sorry, I went off Lopside's comment, that the rescue wouldn't have rehomed to me due to having them in bin cages temporarily. .


Not quite sure where you saw that? I was going from the statement that you hadn't got their permanent cages ready and hadn't built them yet. I would have thought a rescue wouldn't rehome to someone who was housing in temporary accommodation. Instead they would wait until the permanent accommodation was ready and then go from there. When I pick up Sparky tomorrow I will ask them what their re homing policies would be in your case if you want? Then if ever you decide you do want a rescue hammie you will know where to go for one, a bit nearer than London. I do know they get a lot of small furries there.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Sorry, I went off Lopside's comment, that the rescue wouldn't have rehomed to me due to having them in bin cages temporarily.
> 
> *In that case, no I don't think a rescue would. We like to see the finished setup. You should only really be looking into taking on pets if you're equipped to do so; a good, spacious bin cage would be fine, but a small, temporary one wouldn't. *
> 
> ...


But that's still what? 8? Like I say, I have a small hutch in my 6x4 shed and that in itself takes up a fair bit of space...

I'm glad to hear the heater is a safety heater, though, and that you have thought about the potential for fires etc.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

............


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> Lopside - you can if you want. The whole point of paying so much though was because I wanted proper pedigree dwarfs. I have had plenty of pet shop hammies over the years, now I've found I can get good hamsters off breeders, I'd much rather pay more to get them. I intend all my future hamsters to be from breeders from now on, if that's possible.
> 
> JordanRose - their not temporary in the sense of being too small. Their big enough to keep a dwarf in permanently, but I only want them to be temporary, as I plan on making cages that will match the others.
> 
> ...


*hiiiiiiiiiiii im still here......*

for the 3rd time....

PICTURES???? you always say you cant get pictures because its too dark outside, its still light out so could we please see some pictures of your shed set up, im very interested as to how you fit them all in, as i too have a small room and struggle to fit cages in


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I too would like to see pictures of your set up Wobbles.

When I first moved house I bought a 6x4 shed, thinking it would be a great size for my group of 4 bunnies. I had it for about 6 months after realising it was just far too small even with them being out in the garden the majority of the time...They now have a 8x6 shed which is a much better size.

Id like to see how you manage to fit in all those cages in a 6x4 shed


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Not having a go wobbles but why do you need an extra heater for when you are in the shed? Aren't you keeping it warm enough anyway. I'm not sure what temperatures hamsters need but I'm sure it must be higher than our winter temperatures and this extra cold snap we are having must mean they need heat even more. Singly kept hamsters aren't going to have the warmth of other bodies to maintain their temperatures surely?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> *hiiiiiiiiiiii im still here......*
> 
> for the 3rd time....
> 
> PICTURES???? you always say you cant get pictures because its too dark outside, its still light out so could we please see some pictures of your shed set up, im very interested as to how you fit them all in, as i too have a small room and struggle to fit cages in


I've been asking to see the shed for months, but the OP seems resistant on taking such pictures.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...........


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

The way the OP is being spoken to by some *not all* posters, it's no wonder they have't shared photos. I know I wouldn't. The OP is under no obligation to show you photos of how she keeps her animals, I don't like the tone some people are giving off which stinks of some sort of entitlement to see her set up.


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

If someone wants a hamster in a particular colour, why can't they have one?
The OP was only showing off the new additions, like others on here.

Maybe some of you should talk society into adopting kids instead of having their own!!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Grace_Lily said:


> The way the OP is being spoken to by some *not all* posters, it's no wonder they have't shared photos. I know I wouldn't. The OP is under no obligation to show you photos of how she keeps her animals, I don't like the tone some people are giving off which stinks of some sort of entitlement to see her set up.


You may not be aware but it is felt by not just myself but others that these animals come across as being kept in a to smaller space, so the reason pictures have been asked for is out of interest how the OP fits them into the shed, as its difficult to picture accurately so may be more spacious than others vision.



Peapet said:


> If someone wants a hamster in a particular colour, why can't they have one?
> The OP was only showing off the new additions, like others on here.
> 
> Maybe some of you should talk society into adopting kids instead of having their own!!


There was no mention of buying being bad, it was more talking about the requirements of buying from a breeder vs a home check from a rescue establishment.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

I think people have been asking for quite some time to see photos of this amazing shed, if the OP has nothing to hide then they should maybe post photos to show and shut up those who are asking, I know if people asked me for photos 24/7 I would go take some right now and post, just to shut them up:thumbup1:


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

This really is getting quite childish. :/

I'm not going to lie, I've been VERY frustrated by some of the things Wobbles has done in the past. But c'mon, guys, this is getting silly.

This is a pet forum, so we're all concerned about the welfare of the animals, but I'd be interested to know whether we'd be getting the same response if someone else posted the message.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

elmthesofties said:


> This really is getting quite childish. :/
> 
> I'm not going to lie, I've been VERY frustrated by some of the things Wobbles has done in the past. But c'mon, guys, this is getting silly.
> 
> This is a pet forum, so we're all concerned about the welfare of the animals, but I'd be interested to know whether we'd be getting the same response if someone else posted the message.


What's childish is the OP's attitude. They don't seem to understand responsibility or be able to understand other people's opinion.

I really don't see what the fuss is about - there is no reason why wobbles cannot get a photo other than the fact they are avoiding it - and considering individuals have asked to see photos in the past it raises suspicion to me that they are hiding something. Now, you are correct, they don't HAVE to show us photos, true. However, I wouldn't expect any support on here until she does. Just the general feeling I get 

- oh, and one last thing...... people have been asking to see the shed BEFORE any trouble started but to genuinely see if it was do-able for others. Seems pretty suspicious to me, but hey - what do we know


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

salemsparklys said:


> I think people have been asking for quite some time to see photos of this amazing shed, if the OP has nothing to hide then they should maybe post photos to show and shut up those who are asking, I know if people asked me for photos 24/7 I would go take some right now and post, just to shut them up:thumbup1:


Really? If people I did not know kept asking and even demanding pictures of my private property, I think I would cut up rough as well.

Perhaps this is a picture of Wobbles shed:

It is what you would get if you kept on at me.

I think it is entirely up to her whether she wants to post photographs of her shed or not. She posted pictures of her new pets, lets all try and keep to that topic.


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Some of the comments here have verged on bullying imo.

I agree, I would be interested to see the setup. I don't think it's fair to set someone up to fail so heavily however, regardless of their shady past. I know if I was on the receiving end of this thread, I wouldn't post as it really gives the impression that nothing could possibly be good enough. 

Perhaps if Wobbles has any particular friends on this forum they could discuss setup privately, and then she could share later on when this has died down - but only if she wants to, not on demand.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Really? If people I did not know kept asking and even demanding pictures of my private property, I think I would cut up rough as well.
> 
> Perhaps this is a picture of Wobbles shed:
> 
> ...


I don't give a flying fig if she posts or not tbh, if people kept asking me, and I knew 100% it was fine for MY animals I would post, but thats just me:cornut:


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Micky93 said:


> What's childish is the OP's attitude. They don't seem to understand responsibility or be able to understand other people's opinion.
> 
> I really don't see what the fuss is about - there is no reason why wobbles cannot get a photo other than the fact they are avoiding it - and considering individuals have asked to see photos in the past it raises suspicion to me that they are hiding something. Now, you are correct, they don't HAVE to show us photos, true. However, I wouldn't expect any support on here until she does. Just the general feeling I get
> 
> - oh, and one last thing...... people have been asking to see the shed BEFORE any trouble started but to genuinely see if it was do-able for others. Seems pretty suspicious to me, but hey - what do we know


This is pretty biased, though.
I'm not saying that Wobbles ranks among the best small animal keepers in the world or they deserve a medal for outstanding care of all things furry. I'm simply saying that this is getting pretty out of hand. Admittedly I've not always been very polite on here, but look at the messages from some of the newer members of the forum. I felt much the same when I first joined. This forum is by far the most intimidating that I've come across. I hate to generalize but manners seem to be getting forgotten.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

I have to say, I dont get the big deal of not posting photos as there are photos of Wobbles cages on another forum


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

To be clear, I have no issue with bin cages, I think they are pretty great actually, I have no problem with have such a number of pets. I have no problem with a shed that is properly heated and ventilated to keep them, and I don't care what the size is if there genuinely is enough space and it is cleverly laid out. I just can't picture it and would love to see. I don't think she's obliged to...


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm sure if Wobbles felt bullied she wouldn't post on here ever again. I'm know I wouldn't.
People are intrigued about the spacious shed that's a bit of a squash that's all. And given that the rats recently rehomed by wobbles were in fact seriously ill with URIs and she was unaware of that maybe people are concerned there may be other things she's unaware of re her set up. 
Probably if this thread were by anyone else then maybe there wouldn't be such a furore. But I think there would be lots of questions re the size of the shed and insulation etc. But then Wobbles has made some very bad choices in the past and been very public about them, dumping a kitten springs to my mind, still can't get my head round that. I kinda feel you like a good row Wobbles and enjoy all the attention you get, narcissist springs to mind. 
We aren't forced to post on here, nor are we obliged to answer. It's a public forum for pet lovers. We post, people ask questions, we discuss. I hope you can post photos of your set up Wobbles and put the record straight once and for all.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

under no certain terms has anyone been 'bullying' wobbles, the only concern is the health and welfare of her animals as it would be to anyone elses animals. and i for one wouldnt force her to post pictures of her set up i am just interested as to how these cages fit into her shed.


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

elmthesofties said:


> This is pretty biased, though.
> I'm not saying that Wobbles ranks among the best small animal keepers in the world or they deserve a medal for outstanding care of all things furry. I'm simply saying that this is getting pretty out of hand. Admittedly I've not always been very polite on here, but look at the messages from some of the newer members of the forum. I felt much the same when I first joined. *This forum is by far the most intimidating that I've come across*. I hate to generalize but manners seem to be getting forgotten.


Join mumsnet and go on the '_Chat' or 'Am I Being Unreasonable' sections.... this is nothing :lol:


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

halfeatenapple said:


> Join mumsnet and go on the '_Chat' or 'Am I Being Unreasonable' sections.... this is nothing :lol:


Thats a very very scary place:frown2::frown2:


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

salemsparklys said:


> Thats a very very scary place:frown2::frown2:


Haha :lol: no it's great... just don't go in expecting all lovey lovey dovey stuff... it's not there... well actually, it is when people need help.

I have had someone, a complete stranger, PM on there and offer to help me out financially when I was struggling (I turned it down) and there is a lot of good that goes on... but there is also a lot of brutal honesty and rarely will threads be removed or messages withdrawn... it has to become something extreme for that!!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

halfeatenapple said:


> Join mumsnet and go on the '_Chat' or 'Am I Being Unreasonable' sections.... this is nothing :lol:


kinda intrigued by that one, lol ..... mums can be scary!


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

I have been on there for years, I mainly lurk rather than post though


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

halfeatenapple said:


> Join mumsnet and go on the '_Chat' or 'Am I Being Unreasonable' sections.... this is nothing :lol:


I've often wondered about those parenting forums. Seeing how heated people get about their pets, it must be 1000x worse when babies are involved!!


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> I've often wondered about those parenting forums. Seeing how heated people get about their pets, it must be 1000x worse when babies are involved!!


Is a forum for EVERYTHING!!!

If you try it don the hard hat straight away, don't introduce yourself, just get stuck in....


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

salemsparklys said:


> I have been on there for years, I mainly lurk rather than post though


I don't go on too often cos the relationships thread makes me really paranoid and I only end up being argumentative... not rude... just argumentative.... brings out the worst in me that forum!!! :cornut:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

halfeatenapple said:


> I don't go on too often cos the relationships thread makes me really paranoid and I only end up being argumentative... not rude... just argumentative.... brings out the worst in me that forum!!! :cornut:


Kinda know THAT feeling!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Oh and I phoned the vets this morning, before I went out. They will not sell me a bottle of Baytril, without seeing the animal, despite me explaining exactly why I wanted it, and asking if I could buy it just so its in reserve for mine. They wouldn't budge, so I'm not sure how people get vets to hand some over.


I can't speak for everyone vets, but mine know me Very well as I am in at least on a monthly basis with all the animals (and am lucky enough to have work placement with them) I go on vet runs for my parents and gran, so if I ask for some mess that they know I will need and use responsibly, I can get it- I'm actually heading up later to get another bottle of baytril as the other vets didn't give me enough to finish the course on the 6 ratties...

Same as if I phone up and tell them one of the dogs needs anti sickness mess- they'd often hand them over without consult.


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Wish mine would do that - save the consultation fee (often more than one, because they never give you enough for the full course but refuse to prescribe without a consultation...).


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Crittery said:


> Wish mine would do that - save the consultation fee (often more than one, because they never give you enough for the full course but refuse to prescribe without a consultation...).


I think it does require the vet having a heck if a lot of trust in the client- he's known me since before I could walk, and even in the past asked me advise on Yorkie related issues


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Id agree, I just ask my vet & she will dispense, but then she knows me & my rabbits & knows I won't just use it willy nilly, it's just to get the ball rolling until I can get to her.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> Right, I am not and have not been avoiding pictures of my setup, as I have nothing to hide. Yesterday it was snowing here ( like about 90% of the ret of the country) and utterly freezing. Obviously, at 6 foot long, the only way I can get decent pictures is to stand outside, and I wasn't having the door wide open yesterday, surely anyone can see why. Now its dry here today and warmed up a bit, but I've been grooming a dog all morning ( so I can pay for my various pets) and only just got in, so when I've had my lunch, I will go and take some photos. I haven't avoided taking any in the past either, but threads get lost pages back and forgotten about. and I'm not just sat around doing nothing all the time. I will say though, seeing as all people want to do is pick it apart, I must be stupid to consider posting any, but there you go.
> 
> For the record, apart from the rats, I have NEVER stuffed up with ANY animal I've had, as I've said myself, they took me by surprise, as I really didn't think I'd ever find any animal totally unsuitable. I don't know why people keep saying I'm no good with small animals, simply as I couldn't manage the rats. Lots of people couldn't manage a bullmastiff, doesn't mean they can't manage other dogs though. I am not a "narcissisist" whatever that means, and I do not enjoy arguing with people, or having to explain every single thing as though I'm being cross examined on trial.
> 
> Oh and I phoned the vets this morning, before I went out. They will not sell me a bottle of Baytril, without seeing the animal, despite me explaining exactly why I wanted it, and asking if I could buy it just so its in reserve for mine. They wouldn't budge, so I'm not sure how people get vets to hand some over.


Don't forget to have rulers and markers set at different angles so every measurement can be correct. Make sure you hire some floodlights from a reputable company and that they have been calibrated to a high level. We will also need to see a picture of you so we can check you are real and not a troll


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

On a shed theme, how do you find the greenhouse heater works? Is it a paraffin one? I have been setting my new rabbit shed up & am debating on getting a frost heater (is that what they are called?) that kicks on when the temperature drops, but its electric. i was wondering if it keeps their water bottles clear from ice. probs the rabbits don't need it, being woolly mammoths but i would be interested in hearing if anyone else was using one & whether they thought it was worth getting or not?


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

My vet for the horses will happily give me bute etc if I call and speak to him as I have known him for the entire time hes been with the practice, only time I cant really get large amounts of bute or danolin is if its been more than 6 months since he has been out as he needs to do bloods, but he will give me X amount until we can arrange for a visit, but the vet I am currently using for the mice/cats/dog/Pringle will not as I have only been with them a year, we moved and our last vet doesnt cover this area
It was £49 to get Thor seen and 7 days worth of Baytril


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

My current vet is amazing  have only been going to the practice for 2 years but last time she didn't charge me consultation and even gave me some play tubes that were too small for her rabbits :thumbup:. They also often give me baytril without seeing my rats, because they know me and my animals. 
My old vets were terrible and would regularly charge me £50+ for consultation and medication .


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Ta, thats good then that the water bottles don't freeze, cos thats a pain in the butt!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...........


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks great to me... very well laid out! I was wrong...


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

If wouldn't be for me because of where i live and the constant unbearable weather (opening the door would be unfair) plus I would feel cramped and uneasy but that is my issue about needing plenty spade around me. ..


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Wobbles, why have you nailed a squirell to the shed ? :lol:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> Wobbles, why have you nailed a squirell to the shed ? :lol:


To stop it from chewing through that heater cable.....OBVIOUSLY!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Squirrels aside, I'm not qualified in commenting on your set up as I'm not an expert in hamsters, I'm learning all the time, and I know less about gerbils. I will ask how the heck did you fit a rat cage in there with four rats as well?? I don't agree with you getting more hamsters really, not whilst Bernie is paying out for your rats to such a degree. But that's just my opinion, what you do with your money etc is your business. But that's been hashed over to its death in another thread. Roger, over and out


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

............


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm sure anything would help


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

ooooh i didnt realise they were in a single cabinet divided up, i had pictured individuals stacked on top of each other.

I only have knowledge of Vivs with tortoises, but do they provide enough ventilation for a Hammy? as its a problem with keeping tortoises in them but i didnt know if it applied for hammys as well.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

my vet does like to know which rat it is for before he gives it to me, as the names of the rats on baytril would be on the system so they can just add it to that rats medication list and also so they can print the name on the label. sometimes when i forget which rats have previously been on baytril or the rats that have been on baytril have passed away i just take another rat in and they give me more, always a 100ml bottle at a time. i can also get that for zithromax, ronaxan and amoxicilin. my vet is 1 in a million and will listn to what i have to say when it comes to new meds for my boys, aslong as he looks it up there and then and finds dosages he dosent mind trying new meds. and it helps he is very good looking. 
ive already sent a bottle of baytril to bernie so she wont need some for a while. if you really want to send her something then what about a voucher for rat food or toys from ratrations or other internet rat places. just a suggestion as i doubt your vet will give you any baytril


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...........


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

they would ask to see the hamster or rabbit, so no i dont think they would


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

Just wanted to say how impressed I am with the tunnel your gerbils have dug  Glad to see that they have gotten over their digging problem they had a while back.

Your shed looks very well organised - making cages out of furniture is such great space saving idea - and it looks brill too. Thanks for sharing your pictures, you didn't have to, but it seems to have put peoples minds at peace 

xxx


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Thank you yep that's why I made them, as they do save space. That and I just like making things. No problem, glad you like them


i think you should do a 'how to...' thread... the only reason i dont have hammies is the space!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

tbh if they are that easy to make then why not make a buisness of it. you can buy bookcases cheap, so making them shouldnt be to hard. ofcourse you would charge for time and effort and postage would be a bit of money, but it might work. something to look into???


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

............


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

................


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

This proves nothing about being a hoarder sorry. ..


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

I am aware of what you said... I was just making a separate point.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> *sigh* I never said it did... I specifically said at the top of the post it was be because people kept saying I never post pictures, an that I get bored of my pets. If I got bored of them, I wouldn't have spent every day for the past fortnight making these, they'd just be in plain cages. Never mind


Had you posted pics of the cages? I'd genuinely wanted to see them- I find the cages you make out of plain furniture fascinating, but missed these pics


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

kodakkuki said:


> Had you posted pics of the cages? I'd genuinely wanted to see them- I find the cages you make out of plain furniture fascinating, but missed these pics


Ditto! I would of enjoyed seeing the pictures too


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

It was pics of some furniture for the cages, and very good I might add... but was posted to prove a point... and failed to.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

halfeatenapple said:


> It was pics of some furniture for the cages, and very good I might add... but was posted to prove a point... and failed to.


Not the point you think though. If you genuinely want to see them I'll put them back up.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> Not the point you think though. If you genuinely want to see them I'll put them back up.


Id like to see them


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..........."


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I think they look great, id love to be as artistic/ inventive.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...................


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

They look amazing  It must've taken you ages to fix it all together, and it must've been very fiddly. Will the hamsters chew it or will they respect your hard work?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Last pics are too small for a adult Syrian and ventilation is appalling. No wonder there are respiratory problems in your animals.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.................


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Last pics are too small for a adult Syrian and ventilation is appalling. No wonder there are respiratory problems in your animals.


I've seen worse to be fair. The ventilation should be fine as there is usually a gap of a few millimetres between the glass doors. They have wheels to exercise.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

Just to let you know, I got some rosewood boredom breakers fruit spinners. It's a spear with wood chews on and the bottom unscrews to replace chews or put fruit/veg on. They come with a sucker on the hanger clip for tanks. 
I bought from littlepetwarehouse, but they sell in other places aswell


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..................


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Thanks for that, I will have a look for them The wheel takes up a lot of space, so whatever toys I get, I have to try and make them fit in around it.


would there be a corner you could move the wheel to to make more room?

those cages are really nice; i love the platforms you've made! what did you use to make them (if you don't mind me asking) glue n stiff- was it b&q wood boards, or are they storage boxes from ikea?! i might have a go if you don't mind me copying you!!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

which glue did you use? is it pet safe? as i need to glue a few bits in the bunnies enclosure


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## lougarry (Aug 17, 2011)

I suppose you won't now get to see this, Wobbles, but I love the platforms - they are an awesome development of the idea


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

lougarry said:


> I suppose you won't now get to see this, Wobbles, but I love the platforms - they are an awesome development of the idea


I think she can still view our comments, just not reply to them....for the time being .


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I like the platforms-very clever.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

polishrose said:


> I like the platforms-very clever.


Me too, makes the cage much more entertaining for the hammies. She's put a lot of work into them.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Sooooooooo cute !


----------

